# bamboo flooring over slab



## bg93245 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello all first time user. I  am about to install some MORNING STAR carbonized bamboo flooring over a slab. this has to be glued down since it does nott click and lock so i am concerned with the lack of additional moisture barrier.  i dont see the glue sticking ????  i was also going to wash the concrete with muratic acid to ensure a clean slab for adherance integrity.  am i off base here Thanks


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 4, 2008)

If it is not the typical click in place floating floor, then it should be installed with its own base. Basically you need to install it with a subfloor system of plywood. Just as a a hardwood floor is normally installed.
Are there directions for this stuff? Gluing to the concrete will not hold up, wood needs to move.


----------



## bg93245 (Mar 4, 2008)

no directions to be had, purchased  from a guy who over bought when he did his house,  same slab construction ( thats really the norm here in central cali) he purchased the wood from  lumber liquiators and they said to glue it to the slab   "of course they sold me the glue."


----------



## EMayo (Mar 8, 2008)

I had planned the same thing for my log home (Texas), but have decided on full tile downstairs.  However, I did a lot of research before changing my mind.  There are 2 products that must be used before the floor goes down. One is a moisture barrier that has to be applied with a "specific" size trowel. After it sets up, you come back with a special adhesive applied with another "specific" size trowel. Apply the adhesive in small sections and lay the floor quickly.  Now, be sure that the bamboo flooring you purchased is the type that can be successfully glued to a concrete slab.  They only recommend certain types and I can't remember which ones right now. 

Good luck, I'm a DIY'er but the thought of all that process made me re-think my plan. I'm still going to install Brazilian Teak on the second floor but that's a piece of cake compared to a slab.


----------

